# Cell Question



## In The Dark (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone know how to reverse search a cell number for free? Ever sight I've seen charges a fee.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Cidlookup.com


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

just call it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Cidlookup.com


holy sh!t, it works.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Spokeo will give you some info, Intelius is 5 bucks and has about 50/50 results of a name and address.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In The Dark (Aug 24, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

It seems to be directing me to a paid site. Was hoping to find it easily


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

In The Dark said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> It seems to be directing me to a paid site. Was hoping to find it easily


??

When I entered numbers I know, it listed the name for free.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

When I put in my home phone, it shows the name. But when I put in a cell phone, it only shows info, but no name with it.


----------



## JustWaiting (Jun 28, 2011)

Free app on I pad for Reverse. Good only once every day or two unless you pay. Also sometimes PIpl.com. Love to hear other suggestions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In The Dark (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a cell number I am looking up. Was hoping to get a name if possible. Wasn't sure if paying for it would guarantee the name.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if it's a burner cell you won't get the name

in fact, if cidlookup didnt work its a good chance the pay sites won't either, but it's $5, certainly worth a try isnt it?


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

If you dont trust your partner enough that you resort to snooping through his things, then maybe you should just walk away now. 

Of course what do I know. I've only survived a 25+ year marriage and still going strong.

Be careful of what your not wanting to find, cause you just might.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Then why bother posting here?

Guess you have no understanding of being betrayed and good for you


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Then why bother posting here?
> 
> Guess you have no understanding of being betrayed and good for you


I know about TRUST. If I someone tells me they dont trust me, then they dont need me around. If I cant tust you, I dont want you around. 
Either way, I can walk away and feel good about myself. Just Chalk it up to experience.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

there is nothing like being betrayed by the one you love. You have the right to the piece of mind to know you can trust them


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

allisterfiend said:


> I know about TRUST. If I someone tells me they dont trust me, then they dont need me around. If I cant tust you, I dont want you around.
> Either way, I can walk away and feel good about myself. Just Chalk it up to experience.


Most BS's aren't like you, they need the proof to confront as waywards will gaslight and lie.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone know of one that works with British phones? I have tried a few times and all are American. Got nowhere with UK.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

allisterfiend said:


> I know about TRUST. If I someone tells me they dont trust me, then they dont need me around. If I cant tust you, I dont want you around.
> Either way, I can walk away and feel good about myself. Just Chalk it up to experience.




Never say never. Being betrayed is nothing like most people without firsthand experience would imagine. Until you actually do it, it's just empty talk.

And for most sane spouses, the prospect of walking out of years of marriage and letting your kids grow up in split family requires more than an unfounded, momentary suspicion.


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

For the UK, have you tried on Google? Just write the number on the search. I have found the names of many numbers this way here in the US but it might also work in the UK.


----------



## koolasma (Mar 11, 2012)

When I put in my home phone, it shows the name. But when I put in a cell phone, it only shows info, but no name with it.


----------



## FaithInHim (Mar 29, 2012)

In The Dark said:


> Anyone know how to reverse search a cell number for free? Ever sight I've seen charges a fee.


Have you ever heard of "Spoofcard.com"? It isn't a look up,but can definetly help find out who owns a phone.  I was once automatically sent to friend's voicemail,able to hear all messages...old and new,(I put the same number in for "destination" # and # I wanted to be seen from caller I.D.)Then I did it with my own # and you do get put to voicemail,able to listen to the messages. It isn't free,but cheap enough and well worth it...ha ha. Check it out,it does work. "Good Luck"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

